# (OPENS) Ohio Valley Bass Anglers



## rangervs81

Mosquito Lake Open 4/26/15 Causeway Ramp, $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00 (or safe light we will fish 8hrs.)

Lake Milton Open 6/7/15 Pointview Ramp $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00

You can fish alone or bring a partner


----------



## Flipp

Alright thanks for the the info!! Should have a nice turnout


----------



## Bassbme

I'll be at both unless it's tornado conditions lol


----------



## lunker4141

Bassbme said:


> I'll be at both unless it's tornado conditions lol


Funny stuff.


----------



## Bassbme

Just giving it a bump. Personally I can't wait..... first tournament of the year for me at a perfect time to be on Mosquito.


----------



## rangervs81

ovba fished Sunday at Mosquito. 14 anglers 3 limits 11.52 won. water was 51 degrees. Should be on fire by the open.


----------



## Rebels12

Are entries only being taken at the ramp for the mosquito open ? Thanks


----------



## rangervs81

yes registration will be open at 5 am


----------



## turkey guy 88

Looking forward too it!


----------



## atowngolfer

My buddy and I will be there next Saturday. Any idea how many boats there will be?


----------



## lunker4141

atowngolfer said:


> My buddy and I will be there next Saturday. Any idea how many boats there will be?


If you are there Saturday you will be a day early. And the way Mosquito is fishing and with the $40 entry I am betting they will have a whole bunch of boats. Gonna make it interesting using the causeway ramp......but I will be there.


----------



## icetester

At what point are you turning away anglers. Thanks. It's going to be a nightmare in that lot with 60 plus rigs.


----------



## lunker4141

I think a little courtesy and patience between anglers will go a long way to making the small ramp work out smooth. I've fished with these guys at Milton and we had people parking in grass and the loading unloading still went pretty smooth. As long as we all work together and keep cool it will go smooth. Excited to see what happens to lake after the colder temps this week. I will be there bright an early to get registered.


----------



## rangervs81

You can use any ramp, just make sure you get your livewell checked after you register. Only one team member has to reg. unless you are fishing alone. If you need help just ask. When parking please make sure you don't park on the lines. We all have seen many vehicles take 2 parking spots. Thanks Ranger VS81


----------



## young-gun21

If we were to launch at an alternate ramp, how would we proceed to weigh in at the end of the day? Is it okay to trailer up to the weigh in from the state park? Kinda hard to beach a bunch of boats for weigh in?


----------



## Flipp

I wouldn't take the chance especially if u get a big bag some1 would throw a fit it took u so long to weigh in and I don't think u would make weigh in bc they usually close the scales about 10 15 min after last flight and it takes 15 20 to drive from the state park ramp to the causeway ramp. You would probably b OK launching from the pay ramp its right across the street. But I'm not the director.So who knows


----------



## backseater-deluxe

What did it take to win


----------



## lunker4141

11 pounds.


----------



## rangervs81

1st. 11.16 2nd. 10.83 3rd. 10.21 4th. 9.97 5th. 9.83 BB 3.24


----------



## Bassbme

Ranger? I fished the tournament but had my trolling motor batteries died. I put my poker chip on Tony's truck......... do you know if he got it? I was boat 12. I should have just gave it to my one buddy that fished the tournament, but I tried doing some drifting just using the big motor to position the boat, but it wasn't working so I packed up early.

Anyhow....... well done to the winners. And sorry if the chip was lost. I hope it wasn't though.


----------



## lunker4141

Bassbme, I told them at check in that you couldn't finish the day. Didn't know about the chip tho.


----------



## bassatac

who won the tourney and who won big bass... how many boats ? I wanted to fish it but that thing called work kept me from fishing it,


----------



## bassatac

who won the tourney and who had big bass. I wanted to fish it but that thing called work kept me from fishing it.


----------



## Bassbme

lunker4141 said:


> Bassbme, I told them at check in that you couldn't finish the day. Didn't know about the chip tho.


Cool, thanks Lunker. I got an e mail from hopin to cash, saying they found the chip. So that is a good thing.

Maybe I'll draw the same number at their Milton open? lol


----------



## Bassbme

Just giving the thread a bump because the Milton open will be here before ya know it.


----------



## lunker4141

Bassbme said:


> Just giving the thread a bump because the Milton open will be here before ya know it.


Calm down Bassbme. Its a month away. Lol.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Can a triton owner fish with you mr rangervs81?


----------



## Buzzking

Tritonyounggun said:


> Can a triton owner fish with you mr rangervs81?


In case you're not using sarcasm I'll let you know you can fish out of any boat as long as you're $40 is American greenback!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

No sarcasm here but I will be in that ranger for the open


----------



## rangervs81

rangervs81 said:


> Mosquito Lake Open 4/26/15 Causeway Ramp, $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00 (or safe light we will fish 8hrs.)
> 
> Lake Milton Open 6/7/15 Pointview Ramp $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00
> 
> You can fish alone or bring a partner


Just a reminder,Lake Milton Open 6/7/15


----------



## mpd5094

rangervs81 said:


> Mosquito Lake Open 4/26/15 Causeway Ramp, $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00 (or safe light we will fish 8hrs.)
> 
> Lake Milton Open 6/7/15 Pointview Ramp $40 entry Registration 5:00-6:45 Start time 7:00-3:00
> 
> You can fish alone or bring a partner


Is this $40 per boat or per person? Thanks


----------



## Buzzking

$40 per boat, great turnout last year I think around 60 boats and we'll be there this year.


----------



## mpd5094

Buzzking said:


> $40 per boat, great turnout last year I think around 60 boats and we'll be there this year.


Thanks for the reply. I fished it last year. Great tournament. I'll be there next week


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Nice to see that other group throw in an open at mosquito after the one at milton has been planned for 7 months. All the weekends in the summer and they choose this one


----------



## hopin to cash

Lake Milton Point View Ramp registration will open at 5:00 a.m. this Sunday June 7th. Lake is fishing stellar as always with both small mouth and large mouth biting. Thanks in advance for coming out and good luck!!!


----------



## young-gun21

Tritonyounggun said:


> Nice to see that other group throw in an open at mosquito after the one at milton has been planned for 7 months. All the weekends in the summer and they choose this one


Apparently you're not aware of the number of tournaments at Mosquito throughout the season. Not exactly a ton of free dates. As I tried to indicate in some of the other posts in that thread, we didn't intentionally choose the date to conflict with this open. It literally would have made no sense for us to do that intentionally when (if a different date was possible) we could have had an additional 15+ boats to BENEFIT our club director. 

I planned on fishing Milton (fished Mosquito earlier this year) until we decided to do something after his latest health scare. 

Good luck to everyone fishing Milton on Sunday.


----------



## Buzzking

The EEI changed their open on Moggy to Sunday also. It happens. Good luck to all competitors this weekend and be safe.


----------



## JLive4fishn

What did it take today to win ? I had to work


----------



## Buzzking

JLive4fishn said:


> What did it take today to win ? I had to work


9.78# first 8.2# for money 3.68# smallie for B.B.


----------



## JLive4fishn

Thanks


----------



## security812

Great tournament great guys!!!


----------



## rangervs81

security812 said:


> Great tournament great guys!!!
> View attachment 187758


Tournament results, 1st.9.84 2nd. 8.55 3rd.8.32 4th 8.16 5th.8.09. big bass 3.68sm We thank everyone for coming an we will see you next year.


----------

